# Make up Brand used at Glamour Shots?



## Babycakes (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all-

I was wondering which brand of makeup is used at Glamour shots Photography studio..and where I can purchase it.

Any info would be appreciated!

TIA!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 15, 2007)

its called star something... its their own personal house brand


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone else know the name?


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 26, 2007)

My friend works at one and they now Airbrush, they use MAC's airbrush foundation.


----------

